# How y’all doing?



## Okguy70 (May 28, 2021)

New to using a pellet grill.  Grilla Grill, Silverbac. Going to use for the first time this holiday weekend, planned a pork butt.  Any suggestions, tips. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## kruizer (May 28, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. Pork butt is the easiest thing to do. Set your smoker for 225 to 250 and sit back and enjoy. About 1 to 1 1/4 hrs per pound til tender but time is not the measure. Cook until probe tender. Probe should go in like room temp butter. Smoke to about 165 and place in a foil pan for the rest of the cook. Use the juices in the pan to moisten and flavor the pork when it is pulled. Any other questions, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Colin1230 (May 28, 2021)

Good advice by kruizer and welcome from KC. Just a note: we love pics of cooks around here. Again, welcome.


----------



## 912smoker (May 28, 2021)

Welcome from SE Ga and let's smoke some butt !!


----------



## Okguy70 (May 28, 2021)

kruizer said:


> Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. Pork butt is the easiest thing to do. Set your smoker for 225 to 250 and sit back and enjoy. About 1 to 1 1/4 hrs per pound til tender but time is not the measure. Cook until probe tender. Probe should go in like room temp butter. Smoke to about 165 and place in a foil pan for the rest of the cook. Use the juices in the pan to moisten and flavor the pork when it is pulled. Any other questions, please don't hesitate to ask.


Thanks for the good info.


----------



## Okguy70 (May 28, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Good advice by kruizer and welcome from KC. Just a note: we love pics of cooks around here. Again, welcome.


Will post photos.


----------



## schlotz (May 29, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Indiana. Pork Butts are the most forgiving piece of meat.  You have to work hard to mess one up.  A wide range of temps can be successfully used. If new to pellet smoking, a quick review of the recipe in the sig below might be helpful.  By all means, show us photos! Good Luck & good eats to follow...


----------

